# Who sell the largest level wind reel?



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you guys tell who makes a large level wind reel, larger than the Shimano Calcutta 700, my son has a tendency to just reel and not guide the line.... equals less fishing time for me... So I thought I would buy him another reel. Thanks


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe the Penn 330 GTI??

The Outcast or GBBT boys should know that one


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

penn 345 gti 





400 yards of 50lb mono..... great all around boat reels! spool em with 100lb power pro and you got a cheap speed jiggin machine capable of everything from aj's to tuna!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

You could also go with the Shimano Tekota 700 or 800, both the same size but the 800 has a much larger spool so it holds more line.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

is this bottom fishing or trolling? 

If this is for bottom fishing I would just spool the reel with less line. If you're bottom fishing even at 200 feet you could just put about 400 foot of line on the reel and have plenty.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 345 I wiould be willing to sell. if you decide to go that route pm me.


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

tekota shimano .. or the 345 penn .. i have 3 of each at the bass pro shop come see me at the reel counter i will get you all rigged up ..


----------

